# 457 - transfer time for processing



## ag457 (Nov 27, 2014)

Hi,
I am wokring in Australia for last couple of years on a 457 visa.
I recently decided to change my employer and served a 4 weeks notice.
My new employer initiated the visa transfer on 10/nov.
I am currently getting worried as i dont knwo how long this process takes..

I ahve the following questions :

a) How much time does it take for 457 visa transfer? I was informed it is 2-3 weeks process.
b) If i have been relieved from my duties from the previous employer, can i join the new employer if the 457 transfer is in process? My new employer said that its not legal but just want to see if there is a work around for this.

If anybody has done 457 trasfer recently, please share your experiences/


----------

